# Suggestions or cooling down my tank!



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

I know I have seen several post's on things you all are doing to curve tank water temps but can't seem to find them with the search feature.
If you could share what you are doing short of buying a chiller it would be killer!

Greg


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can use fans to cool your tank.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I use a small fan from walmart, and place it at the top of the tank, near the biggest water opening it definately helps, u will notice ur heater having to turn on... I use one on my reef tank, with mh lights and it keeps it at 79 constant, even with those lights!


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, my real problem I guess is that my Black P tank is in my reptile room.
The air temps in the room are consistently at 84 during the day and 80 at night.
I have been using a fan which keeps the tank at room temp.
I am really just looking to avoid moving the tank and or buying a chiller.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

you could make a diy chiller. take a 5 day cooler fill it with ice. get a much of air tubing to coil thru the ice. connect it to an air pump and an air stone and let the cooled water bubble thru the tank. be sure to put salt on the ice to keep it cooler longer. you could also use ice packs the blue liquid filled plastic things and rotate them as needed.

if you have a pump you could do the same thing only instead of an air stone you just put the line in the tank as a return and pump the water thru lines that go thru the cooler.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

philbert said:


> you could make a diy chiller. take a 5 day cooler fill it with ice. get a much of air tubing to coil thru the ice. connect it to an air pump and an air stone and let the cooled water bubble thru the tank. be sure to put salt on the ice to keep it cooler longer. you could also use ice packs the blue liquid filled plastic things and rotate them as needed.
> 
> if you have a pump you could do the same thing only instead of an air stone you just put the line in the tank as a return and pump the water thru lines that go thru the cooler.


Could work, however it would casue the temp to fluxuate. I would suggest either moving the tnak to another room or getting some fans directly over the tank kinda like for metal halide lighting. I would also lower the temp dial on the heaters so they arnt going on at all.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> you could make a diy chiller. take a 5 day cooler fill it with ice. get a much of air tubing to coil thru the ice. connect it to an air pump and an air stone and let the cooled water bubble thru the tank. be sure to put salt on the ice to keep it cooler longer. you could also use ice packs the blue liquid filled plastic things and rotate them as needed.
> 
> if you have a pump you could do the same thing only instead of an air stone you just put the line in the tank as a return and pump the water thru lines that go thru the cooler.


Could work, however it would casue the temp to fluxuate. I would suggest either moving the tnak to another room or getting some fans directly over the tank kinda like for metal halide lighting. I would also lower the temp dial on the heaters so they arnt going on at all.
[/quote]

Yeah thanks guys I have a fan that sits below the tank and blows on the bottom and up the sides.
Seeing how I have the old black iron stand.

I am thinking that moving the tank is the only real option just hate the idea!


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

You could buy an air conditioner that you could also enjoy.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

If the humidity where you are is low enough a fan blowing dry air across the surface of the tank should work good.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They make really neat mini drop in chillers... look on ebay and you can find used ones once in a while for pretty cheap (75$)


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

You can run the cold water line circuit to your tank with a copper tube coil inside one of the corners of your tank and run the output of the cold water going into your hot water heater. You'll be cooling your tank and preheating the water going into the water heater at the same time. You might need some sophisticated control system to regulate your tank temperature and the amount of water going to your hot water heater.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Better yet you can modify the output to the cold water line by splitting the flow in three and having globe valves so you can either run the water to the sprinkler, the hot water heater, or wherever.


----------

